# LR3 setting to LR4



## once2work (Oct 28, 2013)

This is the setting of the brownish look I believe it is from LR3, but now I‘m running under LR4.4, if want to achieve the same effect under LR4, especially the color temperature setting, how can I achieve it,

Thank you

Paul Fan


----------



## JimHess43 (Oct 29, 2013)

Considering the images that you posted, your question is a little confusing.  You talk about using Lightroom, but your illustrations are from camera raw.  In the right hand illustration you are not in the same panel as you are in the first one.  The left hand image shows the color temperature adjustment while the right hand image is showing the color adjustments.  You should be able to make the same color adjustments in either version.  If you still find it difficult to get the exact same look, you could switch your process version to 2010.  Then you would have the same adjustments that you had using Lightroom 3.


----------



## pixelcount (Jun 10, 2014)

I have a folder of images processed with LR3 (2010 process) that I'd like to re-edit in LR4 (2012 process).  I was very new to LR at that time and my editing skills are much better now with LR4.  I'd like to reprocess these images in LR4 and compare the images.  What's the best way of doing this?  Should I create a virtual copy, reset the settings and update to 2012?  Would I be able to take a snapshot and then update to 2012 process?  There's over 100 images in that folder.  

Thanks,

Allen


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 10, 2014)

Either way works. If you want to retain the PV2010 image for side-by-side comparison with your PV2012 efforts, use the VC approach. Personally, I usually just hit Reset which will change to PV2012, then edit away. I don't generally bother taking a snapshot as I can always revert to the pre-Reset position in the History panel. But it doesn't do any harm to take one....


----------

